# LG CH10LS20 Blu-Ray ROM kann Blu Ray Discs nicht wiedergeben



## Molki2404 (30. Januar 2011)

nabend Leute 

Ich habe mir anfang Januar einen neuen PC zusammengestellt. Dabei war natürlich auch ein Blu Ray Laufwerk Pflicht ^^

Nun wollte ich heute zum ersten mal DVDs und Blu Rays darüber gucken. Leider traten da auch schon die ersten Probleme auf:

1. Bei der DVD war die Qualität einfach nur extrem schlecht (starkes ruckeln und total verpixelt etc.). Habe mehrere verschiedene Player ausprobiert (unter anderem VLC und PowerDVD 7, letzter war beim laufwerk dabei). Leider lief es bei allen Playern gleich ab.

2. Bei der Blu Ray Disc ging garnichts. Selbst der PowerDVD Player meinte, dass ein nicht abspielbares Format im Laufwerk wär.

Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, da ich nicht besonders viel Ahnung von solchen Dingen habe, aber wär es nicht möglich, dass die Treiber nicht mehr aktuell sind oder so?
Auf der beiliegenden DVD waren soweit ich weiß keine drauf und wenn doch, dann habe ich sie bereits installiert. Auch auf der Seite von LG oder über google habe ich keine vernünftige Lösung gefunden.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir hier weiter helfen.

Ach ja, mein Laufwerk ist (wie bereits im Titel erwähnt) ein LG CH10LS20 Blu-Ray ROM Retail und als Betriebssystem nutze ich Windows 7.

Liebe Grüße Alex


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Januar 2011)

komplettes SYS bitte !


----------



## Molki2404 (30. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich dürften die anderen Teile doch keine Rolle spielen oder?

Na ja, hier trotzdem mal die Liste von hardwareversand


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2011)

Sind denn ALLE Treiber und windows aktuell? Gehen denn zB Spiele DVDs einwandfrei, oder hakt es da auch zB beim Installieren?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Januar 2011)

Und welcher Monitor isses denn?


----------



## Molki2404 (30. Januar 2011)

Also Spiele liefen bisher alle problemlos. Habe auch schon Blu Rays von der Festplatte geguckt (über SMPlayer) lief auch alles problemlos. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es irgendwas mit dem Laufwerk zu tun hat. 
Treiber müssten auch alle aktuell sein bzw. bei dem Laufwerk finde ich keine Seite mit Treibern. Weder direkt über die LG Seite noch über Google.

Als Monitor hab ich den Acer GD245HQ 24" über DVI Kabel, falls das auch noch wichtig sein sollte 

Ach ja, habe die besagte DVD jetzt über Playstation geguckt. Lief auch einwandfrei. Es kann also auch nicht an dem Zustand der Discs liegen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Januar 2011)

Mit wieviel Hz lief denn der Monitor am PC? 120 oder 60Hz oder noch was anderes?


----------



## Molki2404 (30. Januar 2011)

Also in meiner aktuellen Auflösung von 1920x1080 sind nur 100-120 Hz möglich. Im Moment müsste alles auf 120 hz laufen, wenn ich die ganzen Angaben richtig interpretiere ^^


----------



## Molki2404 (31. Januar 2011)

Update:

DVD hab ich zum laufen gekriegt. kA warum das anfangs nicht ging. Blu Ray kann allerdings immer noch nicht abgespielt werden 

Ach ja, laut Geräte Manager sind die Treiber vom Laufwerk auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

Na is ja auch klar. PowerDVD7 hat mit Blu-Rays Probleme. Die Software ist schon älter, und arbeitet nicht mit allen Laufwerken optimal zusammen. Ist die Fimeware des Laufwerks aktuell?

Ich hab PowerDVD 9. Damit klappt alles. 

Lad dir den hier bitte mal zum Testen runter. Gilt für 30 Tage

PowerDVD 10 - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

Bei dem system sollten alle dvd/bluray laufen.
is sicher nur ne treibersache bzw ne alte version von irgendwas.

würde auch mal das von painkiller versuchen, damit sollte sich das problem lösen.


----------



## Molki2404 (31. Januar 2011)

Power DVD 10 läuft auch nicht. Beim starten kommt wieder die gleiche Fehlermeldung 

Habt ihr zufällig die Seite, wo ich ein Update der Firmware runterladen kann? Wie gesagt, hab weder über LG noch über google was vernünftiges gefunden.

lg

Laut der beiliegenden Anwendung sollte alles auf dem neuesten Stand sein. Also theoretisch dürften keine Treiber mehr benötigt werden.

Auf der CD sind auch nur Power DVD 8, Power2go, MediaShow, PowerProducer und YouCam vorhanden.


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

ähm schonmal dran gedacht, dass die bluray vllt kaputt is?
teste mal 3-4 andere.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

Könnte auch ne Treiber-Sache sein. Ist der Treiber aktuell?

Wird bei dir denn HDCP angezeigt?

Schau hier mal nach der Firmware: Firmware HQ


----------



## Molki2404 (31. Januar 2011)

Bei allen drei Blu Rays kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung 

Hab die PowerDVD Version auch nochmal geupdatet. Hat aber auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Molki2404 (31. Januar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Könnte auch ne Treiber-Sache sein. Ist der Treiber aktuell?
> 
> Wird bei dir denn HDCP angezeigt?
> 
> Schau hier mal nach der Firmware: Firmware HQ



Die Treiber sind laut Geräte Manager aktuell. Auch in der Anleitung steht, dass alles aktuell sein müsste.

Wo finde ich denn die Anzeige mit HDCP? ^^

Edit: Auf der Firmwareseite gibt es nur CH08LS10, nicht CH10LS20. Oder kommt da mehr oder weniger das gleiche bei raus?


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

Lad dir mal bitte das hier runter, und teil uns das Ergebnis mit

Cyberlink BD Advisor -- Testen Sie Ihren PC vor dem Update mit dem CyberLink BD Advisor


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

Also an seinen Komponenten kann es eigl nicht liegen.
Grafikkarte und CPU sind auf jeden fall HDCP fähig, das Laufwerk habe ich selber und bei mir spielt es tadellos Blurays ab. Da muss also irgendwas is Windows selber nicht stimmen.
Hast win7?


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

> Also an seinen Komponenten kann es eigl nicht liegen.


Vertrauen is gut, kontrolle is besser.  Nur um alle Möglichkeiten auszuschließen.


----------



## Molki2404 (31. Januar 2011)

Bis auf das Laufwerk passt alles perfekt. Allerdings habe ich nicht mal ansatzweise 'ne Ahnung, warum das LW nicht vernünftig erkannt wird.

@Vaykir Ja, Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

Wusst ich´s doch! Weil der Treiber nicht installiert ist! Der muss auf der DVD mit dabei sein.


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

das ist interessant!
bau das laufwerk mal aus und guck auf den aufkleber (der klebt meistens oben drauf) obs auch wirklich das CH10 is. vllt hat die der online laden auch aus versehen das falsche laufwerk geschickt.
ansonsten mal in nen andern rechner einbauen und dort testen ob die bluray funktionalität gewährleistet wird.

Edit//


> Wusst ich´s doch! Weil der Treiber nicht installiert ist! Der muss auf der DVD mit dabei sein.


 
wasn fürn treiber?
ich hab bei mir auch einfach dvd laufwerk raus, bluray rein und es ging.

Edit2//
öhm mal was ganz blödes: der sata port, an dem da CH10 dran hängt, ist aber im bios aktiv ja? ^^
soll ja experte geben, die 2 laufwerke drin haben und eins davon an nem port, der deaktiviert ist


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

> wasn fürn treiber?
> ich hab bei mir auch einfach dvd laufwerk raus, bluray rein und es ging.


 
Der Laufwerkstreiber. Ich musste für mein 64Bit OS nen extra Treiber runterladen. 

Da war dann ein Set dabei, das die Firmware und die Treiber der Laufwerke immer aktuell hält.



> öhm mal was ganz blödes: der sata port, an dem da CH10 dran hängt, ist aber im bios aktiv ja? ^^
> soll ja experte geben, die 2 laufwerke drin haben und eins davon an nem port, der deaktiviert ist


Dann würde ja die DVD-Wiedergabe auch nicht klappen.


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

Teste das mal:
http://www.lg.com/de/products/documents/Autoupdater.zip


----------



## Molki2404 (31. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> das ist interessant!
> bau das laufwerk mal aus und guck auf den aufkleber (der klebt meistens oben drauf) obs auch wirklich das CH10 is. vllt hat die der online laden auch aus versehen das falsche laufwerk geschickt.
> ansonsten mal in nen andern rechner einbauen und dort testen ob die bluray funktionalität gewährleistet wird.
> 
> ...




Also Laufwerke habe ich nur eines drin und wenn es wirklich deaktiviert wär, dürften DVDs und Spiele doch auch nicht abgespielt werden oder?

Und in den Eigenschaften des Gerätes und im Geräte Manager steht, dass es sich um das CH10LS20 handelt. An der falschen Hardware kann es also auch nicht liegen.

@Painkiller Nur woher kriege ich solche Pakete? Auf der Seite, die unten gepostet wurde gibt es das Laufwerk nicht ^^ und LG scheint diese auch nicht direkt anzubieten oder aber die sind einfach so versteckt, dass ich sie nicht gefunden habe


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

> @Painkiller Nur woher kriege ich solche Pakete? Auf der Seite, die unten gepostet wurde gibt es das Laufwerk nicht ^^ und LG scheint diese auch nicht direkt anzubieten oder aber die sind einfach so versteckt, dass ich sie nicht gefunden habe



Ich hätte vllt. dazu sagen müssen, das ich ein Samsung-Laufwerk hab 

Ob es sowas für LG gibt, weis ich nicht.


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

hab den link doch da gepostet.
post# 24


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

Mal eine etwas abgedrehte Idee. Aber soll´s ja auch schon gegeben haben.

Hast du mal versucht, ein HDMI-DVI-Kabel zu verwenden?


----------



## Molki2404 (31. Januar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Mal eine etwas abgedrehte Idee. Aber soll´s ja auch schon gegeben haben.
> 
> Hast du mal versucht, ein HDMI-DVI-Kabel zu verwenden?



Sowas besitze ich garnicht  Aber an der Übertragung zum Monitor kann es ja auch nicht liegen. Ich habe ja bereits Blu Rays von der Festplatte aus abgespielt.

@Vaykir Habe da noch eine (vermutlich ziemlich blöde) Frage  Hab das jetzt installiert, aber wie geht es nun weiter? In dem Installationsordner sind zwar mehrere Anwenungen zur Firmware, aber wenn ich diese aufrufe passiert nichts. Außer bei FWinfo.


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

keine ahnung, ich hab das prog net runtergeladen, weil an diesem pc gar kein laufwerk ist 
kannst ja auf der LG seite auch mal nen handbuch lesen oder den support kontaktieren (per telefon).


----------



## Molki2404 (31. Januar 2011)

Also die Firmware ist laut dem Ding auch aktuell. So langsam bin ich echt kurz davor zu verzweifeln 

Vllt. ist da doch was am Laufwerk kaputt -.-


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

versuch mal nen anderen port und/oder nen anderes sata kabel.


----------



## Molki2404 (31. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> versuch mal nen anderen port und/oder nen anderes sata kabel.



Hat auch beides nicht funktioniert. Wie gesagt, so langsam glaube ich, dass irgendwas defekt ist oder so.

Werde mich jetzt mal an den LG Support wenden. Vllt. wissen die ja wo dran das liegt.


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

schmeiss weg den scheiss!
ich weis jetzt auch nix mehr. *weiße fahne wedel*... hmm... wir brauchen nen weiße fahne wedel smilie


----------



## Molki2404 (31. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> schmeiss weg den scheiss!




Ja das klingt echt verlockend  Lange dauerts auch nicht mehr, dann fliegt das Ding hier aus dem Fenster *g

Trotzdem vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

Kannst du das Laufwerk nicht mal bei einem Kumpel testen?


----------



## Molki2404 (31. Januar 2011)

Ich könnte es mal am PC meiner Eltern testen. Muss allerdings erstmal schauen, ob der überhaupt Blu Ray fähig ist ^^

Und ab morgen kann ich das nicht mehr testen, weil die Blu Rays heute noch zurück zum Videoverleih gehen 



Molki2404 schrieb:


> Ich könnte es mal am PC meiner Eltern testen. Muss allerdings erstmal schauen, ob der überhaupt Blu Ray fähig ist ^^


 
Läuft nicht, da die Hardware zu veraltet ist. Und hier in der näheren Umgebung haben auch alle nur Notebooks oder total veraltete Hardware


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

Dann bleibt nur noch der Anruf beim Support.


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Dann bleibt nur noch der Anruf beim Support.


 
und ich dachte immer wir wären das


----------



## Molki2404 (31. Januar 2011)

Hm...werd jetzt wohl die nächsten paar Wochen auf mein Laufwerk verzichten müssen. Ich soll denen das Laufwerk zur Kontrolle und ggf. Reparatur vorbei schicken.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Februar 2011)

> und ich dachte immer wir wären das


Sind wir eigentlich ja auch. Aber hast du schon mal ein Laufwerk gesehen das solchen Stress macht? Also ich nicht...



> Hm...werd jetzt wohl die nächsten paar Wochen auf mein Laufwerk verzichten müssen. Ich soll denen das Laufwerk zur Kontrolle und ggf. Reparatur vorbei schicken.


Halt und da mal auf dem laufenden was LG dazu sagt.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Februar 2011)

> Sind wir eigentlich ja auch. Aber hast du schon mal ein Laufwerk gesehen das solchen Stress macht? Also ich nicht...


 
ich auch nicht. steht bluray drauf, ist aber kein bluray drin 




> Halt uns da mal auf dem laufenden was LG dazu sagt.


 
die sagen bestimmt "is hoile!". wie beim arzt. ich bin auch immer gesund wenn ich da hin geh.


----------



## Molki2404 (1. Februar 2011)

Ich werds jetzt wohl doch bei hardwareversand einschicken. Da wird das dann direkt ausgetauscht und ich muss nicht warten bis alles repariert ist


----------



## Molki2404 (12. Februar 2011)

Das neue Laufwerk ist da. Es stand leider nirgendwo, was genau kaputt war. Aber der Service von HWV klappt auf jeden fall super 

LG Alex


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2011)

Schön! 

Gehen denn die Blu-Ray´s jetzt?


----------



## Molki2404 (16. Februar 2011)

Kann ich leider im Moment noch nicht testen. Habe zu hause keine und kenne auch niemanden, der welche hat. Muss also warten bis ich das nächste mal zur Videothek komme


----------



## Molki2404 (14. Dezember 2011)

So, tut mir Leid, dass es so lange gedauert hat. Hatte heute zum ersten mal die Gelegenheit das Laufwerk erneut zu testen.
Das Problem besteht weiterhin unverändert. Werde jetzt erstmal bei Hardwareversand Druck machen und auf einen Austausch des LG Laufwerks hoffen 
(am Besten gleich eine ganz andere Marke; auf LG habe ich keine Lust mehr ).


----------

